# Adhesive Labels



## amh1027 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all... we decided to give mini bottles of wine as favors at our wedding, so they are 187 ml bottles... we've used the wine label paper for our bigger bottles that we made, but we're afraid with smaller labels, if we wet them, the print will run...


So we were thinking of trying to go to Staples or something and buying larger adhesive labels. Has anyone ever done that? Or can you recommend a type to try? Just thought it was worth a shot! Thanks!


Ali


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ali,


I've used the Avery full sheet label paper so you can make the labels any size and peel them off and stick them on the bottles. Then as others have said you can spray with a light coat of clear matte spray paint. Haven't tried it yet but will keep your ink from running.


Ramona


I've had a hard time finding packages of labels in the sizes I like that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2006)

I use the normal white address labels for almost allmy wine bottles. These are the self stick 1 x 2-5/8 white labels that come 30 to a sheet. I use a Canon Photo printer and the ink doesn't run at all if the label gets wet.


I have purchased some bigger 2.75 x 2.75 labels I use for my Hot sauce bottlesand small 1" circles for beer labeling from this site:


http://www.worldlabel.com/index.htm


I made the favors for my son's wedding and we did White Merlot in 375ml bottles. I purchased these labels and they come with a background and you add your own custom print:


http://www.4th-vine.com/us/index.php


----------



## Curt (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't found the time to teach myself to make my own labels so I use the 4th and Vine ones too. They come with a very wide variety of backgrounds to which you add your script. With my cheapy ink jet printer the ink does run when it gets wet though. Laser printer in the near future.


----------



## amh1027 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey everyone... thanks for the input... here is a copy of what the label looks like... Ramona, so you just cut the labels down to size off the full sheet then? Since I think 3X3 is the closest to what we need andI haven't been able to find any that size.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Ali,


That is a very pretty label!!! Yes, I just cut them out from the full sheet. That is the only drawback is cutting them straight. A paper cutter might help.


Ramona


That date will be here before you know it


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2006)

Go to staples or another office store, buy avery #8196 3 1/2" diskette
labels, they sound like what you need, I use them for smaller labels, I
would also (as I did) buy the best paper cutter, its under $30, you
will need to trim the edges, unless you have a label program that will
alloy you to print all the way to the edges.


----------



## amh1027 (Mar 3, 2006)

That was actually my problem with the individual labels, is that I could not get them to print to the edges. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## B M W (Mar 3, 2006)

Ali,


If your printer allows you to print to the edges (some do not as it needs room to pull the paper) there should be a page setup in your program allowing youto change themargins on the page to give you maximum printing space.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought a program called Label factory Deluxe at Staples that allows
me to go out to the edges, I did it once a month ago before my other
computer died, but I can't remember how exactly I did it, I tried to do
it with my Printmaster program the otherday but gave up trying to
figure it out.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2006)

PS I spray all my labels with matt clear spray paint after I print them so they don't run.


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 6, 2006)

You all are wild with these labels. I but the least expensive label I could find. Around 3 cents each. Not found of how they look standing up but I do use caps and wax for tops. Just need the labe for type and date alc pct. But I do say that the labels i have seen in this forum are realy great. As for printing my own how long does the printer cartridge last printing your own? my carts are expensive.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2006)

My cartridges are expensive as well, and these I can't refill....guess that's why the printer came free with the camera, then they gotcha!!!!
Keep your empty cartridges and take them into Office Supply Stores, they will give you a free ream of paper...places like Office Max, Staples... and now Office Depot has a new deal for some other exchange deal...check it out!!!
I used adhesive labels till I read on this Forum to print on plain paper and stick them on with a glue stick...it works great...labels stay put, but wash off with water...no more sticky stuff to scrape off after each use....once is enough....You could spray your clear stuff on to keep them water proof and your G 2 G....[Good to Go]



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Brandst (Mar 6, 2006)

The ink for my inkjet was just too expensive, so when the color cartridge ran out I opted to buy a new printer. I picked up a Dell color laser for $350 and couldn't be happier. I never have to worry about ink running on any label I print, it runs circles around the inkjet on speed and the toner cartridge is rated for 4000 pages as opposed to 200-300 on inkjets. Now, page ratings are normally at 5% coverage so you cannot expect to get that many out of either type. With my inkjet I was lucky to get 30-40 full page prints out of a cartridge and expect that the toner will be around 1500-2000 per. The cost per page on the laser is just so much lower even with the, marginally, higher initial cost. To me the benefits far outweigh any possible negatives, like lack of true photo output, but I never used the inkjet for that anyway, cheaper to go to Wal-Mart or Walgreens.





Steve


----------

